# abu garcia 6600 real parts



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody know where I can get parts locally , what I need is line guide, worm and pawl.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Which 6600 do you have? I've got used Ambassadeur parts and can help you get it going again.


----------

